# probably wrong....again.



## dibell53 (Jun 19, 2008)

hi folks, expect I am on the wrong thread, maybe the wrong country or even world.....again!! Web site excellent though, honest info from people who know, thats what we want.... So, heres my crap!!
Retired fire officer from UK, single, just want calm, peace and warm feeling again.. you know, like when you went on hols with mum and dad...... or these days with mum and mum or dad and dad!!
Cyprus just keeps coming up as a place to be, retire, etc.... I am too young really to retire(55) but I am! love the gym, cycling, swimming etc etc, oh and a beer or 2.... Are there any other sad gits like me who refuse to grow old too soon and have found Cyprus the place to make a fool of themselves in, without it appearing in the Sun or daily star!!..... ( I never read them by the way)....
Seriously, it seems so good there..... any early retirees agree?

Brian...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

dibell53 said:


> hi folks, expect I am on the wrong thread, maybe the wrong country or even world.....again!! Web site excellent though, honest info from people who know, thats what we want.... So, heres my crap!!
> Retired fire officer from UK, single, just want calm, peace and warm feeling again.. you know, like when you went on hols with mum and dad...... or these days with mum and mum or dad and dad!!
> Cyprus just keeps coming up as a place to be, retire, etc.... I am too young really to retire(55) but I am! love the gym, cycling, swimming etc etc, oh and a beer or 2.... Are there any other sad gits like me who refuse to grow old too soon and have found Cyprus the place to make a fool of themselves in, without it appearing in the Sun or daily star!!..... ( I never read them by the way)....
> Seriously, it seems so good there..... any early retirees agree?
> ...



Hi brian welcome to the forum.
I have moved this thread to the Cyprus forum.


----------



## Lynno (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi Brian we agree whole heartedly we are moving out initially for 6 months at end of April and can taste the first beer or 2 already ............. we are also too young to retire so just going to see how things develop and enjoy the sunshine along the way.

Lynn


----------



## MINKYCAT (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Brian,
My partner and I have been in Paphos for a few months now - he is an early retiree and he is loving it. The climate is great if you have any early onset aches and pains, but make sure you are well prepared financially. It is not as cheap to live here as we expected (food, clothing etc) although the cost of running a home is cheaper. Good Luck.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

dibell53 said:


> hi folks, expect I am on the wrong thread, maybe the wrong country or even world.....again!! Web site excellent though, honest info from people who know, thats what we want.... So, heres my crap!!
> Retired fire officer from UK, single, just want calm, peace and warm feeling again.. you know, like when you went on hols with mum and dad...... or these days with mum and mum or dad and dad!!
> Cyprus just keeps coming up as a place to be, retire, etc.... I am too young really to retire(55) but I am! love the gym, cycling, swimming etc etc, oh and a beer or 2.... Are there any other sad gits like me who refuse to grow old too soon and have found Cyprus the place to make a fool of themselves in, without it appearing in the Sun or daily star!!..... ( I never read them by the way)....
> Seriously, it seems so good there..... any early retirees agree?
> ...


My husband and I so agree with you! We have both taken early retirement and are just enjoying our less complicated, less demanding lifestyle. Is great to have the time to go off and do something when we want to and to have time to sit and chat with friends just because we feel like it!


----------



## Lynno (Mar 14, 2009)

MINKYCAT said:


> Hi Brian,
> My partner and I have been in Paphos for a few months now - he is an early retiree and he is loving it. The climate is great if you have any early onset aches and pains, but make sure you are well prepared financially. It is not as cheap to live here as we expected (food, clothing etc) although the cost of running a home is cheaper. Good Luck.


Hi my husband and I have jsut been offered an apartment in Paphos on Alexander Polis Avenue, I think it is beside the Football Stadium, as we dont know Paphos that well can anyone tell me where abouts it is and what the area is like.  thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Lynno said:


> Hi my husband and I have jsut been offered an apartment in Paphos on Alexander Polis Avenue, I think it is beside the Football Stadium, as we dont know Paphos that well can anyone tell me where abouts it is and what the area is like.  thanks


If its close to the football stadium it is a busy area, close to the dual carriageway.
Its very handy for the shops, close to the big Debenhams and the Paphos Mall.
Also very handy for several hospitals.

regards Veronica


----------



## Lynno (Mar 14, 2009)

Veronica said:


> If its close to the football stadium it is a busy area, close to the dual carriageway.
> Its very handy for the shops, close to the big Debenhams and the Paphos Mall.
> Also very handy for several hospitals.
> 
> regards Veronica


Thanks Veronica she did mention the Debenhams we are meeting up with her this weekend to get a bit more info.

Kind regards

Lynn


----------



## teandto (Jan 6, 2009)

Veronica said:


> If its close to the football stadium it is a busy area, close to the dual carriageway.
> Its very handy for the shops, close to the big Debenhams and the Paphos Mall.
> Also very handy for several hospitals.
> 
> regards Veronica



Lets hope you don't have any need for the hospitals though!


----------



## Lynno (Mar 14, 2009)

teandto said:


> Lets hope you don't have any need for the hospitals though!


 Aye thats what I was also thinkin


----------

